# I want to see your raw fed pets!



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'd love to see who on this board is feeding raw and see some pictures of their pets. I'll start with my crew:

Jayda
Age: 1.5 years
Breed: GSD
Been on a full home prepared raw diet for almost 5 months











Jester
Age: 9 years
Breed: Papillon
Just started raw this month. Still mostly on kibble but he has started getting RMBs. I hope to switch to full raw at my next bulk order in 2 months.











Pippin
Age: 7 years
Breed: Former barn cat mutt 
He has been on a mix of premade raw and kibble for the past month. I will be switching him over to full raw at my next bulk order.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa, 6-year old Mystery Mutt (been raw fed for 3.5+ years):


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

Sean is raw fed.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Bayas a raw dog!  
7 months 
Been on raw since she was 3 months old


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My whole crew is raw fed, the only one who get's their food weighed out is Stark, eveyone else is on the prey model/frankenstine model of eating. 

Beau was weaned to raw (prey model).
13 year old (next month) female
WGSL









Stark was weaned to raw as well.
10 month old male
DDR x WGSL










Tobbie was weaned to raw
5 year old female
DMH









Dexter was started on raw at 8 weeks of age
1.5 year old male (picture below is him at 8 weeks)
Maine ****


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

What is the Prey Model of Raw Feeding?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It means that they are eating as close as possible as to what they would catch in the wild.

An example of Beau's meals would be the same thing as a "normal raw feeder" except there is no weighing involved and a animal is "put together" for the dog based on what it would eat in the wild. So say a rabbit sized animal would be the prey for a GSD, we would feed a bit of organ, some sort of muscle meat and then some raw meaty bones except we wouldn't weigh out the amounts, we just kind of put the animal back together for the dog and feed them the 'whole put together animal', if they don't finish it all they get it at another meal.

I don't feed that way but my Dad does (Beau lives with him).

My cats are fed whole prey most of the time (baby chicks) and occassionally ground beef, lamb, turkey, whole baby rabbits, etc..

Stark is fed the same way most of the other raw feeders feed (weighed out RBM, MM and OM).


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, that makes sense.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't think I explained it very well, but you get the idea.. I hope.. lol.

I never prepared Beau's meals, only dumped out the bag into the bowl when I lived at home.. lol.

I think their is a member or use to be atleast that fed this way.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Prey model is also used to refer to the whole RMBs, as opposed to ground up. Its full items that the dog would eat as prey, but a prey model as its not exact such as no fur/feathers. 

I used to weigh everything out, and did that for the longest time. Now I eyeball things.


----------

